# depressed



## devotchka (Nov 27, 2001)

I really need help. The IBS has gotten so bad that I'm practically afraid to eat anything but dry cereal and lettuce, and I can hardly find time to go out anymore because of the huge amounts of both aforementioned foods that I seem to need. I've also got OCD and I'm so depressed that I had to drop a class just to have more time. I have finally set up an appointment with a therapist (January) but until then......I don't know. How do you cope? I can't stand the idea of dealing with this for the rest of my life, but I know that I may have to. I want to approach it with a good attitude, but I just can't seem to do so at this point. It's so depressing. Help!


----------



## BuzWeaver (Dec 9, 2002)

I was just diagnosed with IBS on Friday. Iï¿½m a very active and out going person so I can understand how this condition can leave you feeling blue. Having a background in psychology as of Friday I started going through my old notes and books. Try not to count all the ï¿½Iï¿½ I used in writing this LOL. First thing I wanted to do was find a way to reduce stress. Here are a few things Iï¿½ve done and some I will be doing.First: I looked up some information on relaxation: http://www.algy.com/anxiety/relax.html Secondly: I started downloading Relaxation music with http://www.winmx.com Search: RelaxationThirdly: When I was just out of college I started experimenting with bio-feed back and suggestion. I went to the local bookstore and looked in the psychology section to for ideas. One of the books I picked up was ï¿½What To Say When You Talk To Yourselfï¿½ by Shad Helmstetter. Fourthly: Meditation and Relaxation techniques. Lastly I started walking. Iï¿½ve been athletic all my life and when I started getting the symptoms of IBS (three months ago) I stopped my routine. Today I started back walking despite the fact that I felt badly and didnï¿½t have energy. After the walk I felt a lot better and invigorated. It will be a few days to a week before I start to feel the endorphins kick it, but once they do I know that helps a lot especially if you have depression.


----------



## devotchka (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for your response! I'll definitely take your advice into account.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I'm not sure if I have dealt with depression but living with anxiety is no fun at all. My advice is that you see your therapist and that if at any given time you are offered to start medication, go for it and follow your doctor's orders. It is important to have some form of therapy as well (medication needs therapy to help heal and change the bad habits - that is my opinion). Good luck.


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

hi again devotchka!i looked at your webpage and was totally cracking up over the perverts you have loved!!i just wanted to remind you that things are going to get better and that we should definitely be pals and support each otherhave a good day and don't forget to tell the voice to shut the f*$% up!







xomm


----------



## devotchka (Nov 27, 2001)

Hiya Mary!Thank you so much for being so encouraging! I'm going to try to come into the chat tonight, and so I hope to see you there. Have a great day!DevotchkaPS Thanks for looking at my website too! I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

I have experience with both anxiety and depression as well as IBS and an array of other issues. The most important thing to do is to get accurate diagnoses. From there your doctors can help you to temper your symptoms on physical and emotional levels.There is also a lot of good information available on this board regarding medications and a variety of therapies that can be helpful.I'll see you at the chat tonite too.Evie


----------

